# Buy New French Oak Barrel (10-15 gallon)



## yppaul (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Any idea where I can get a new small (10-15 gallon) French oak barrel for wine making?

I had one when I was in Europe but have had a hard time finding a new one here.

Thank you for your time and help.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Johnd (Jan 19, 2017)

yppaul said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any idea where I can get a new small (10-15 gallon) French oak barrel for wine making?
> 
> ...



https://www.midwestsupplies.com/french-oak-barrels-13-gallon-50-liter

Currently out of stock, but you'll pay a lot for French in that size.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 19, 2017)

Johnd said:


> https://www.midwestsupplies.com/french-oak-barrels-13-gallon-50-liter
> 
> Currently out of stock, but you'll pay a lot for French in that size.



Yep, MoreWine has them in 30gal, for ~$90 less.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 19, 2017)

French or Hungarian?



Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, MoreWine has them in 30gal, for ~$90 less.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 19, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> French or Hungarian?



French - $539


----------



## Johnd (Jan 19, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> French - $539



But Vadai has the 32 gallon for $200 less in Hungarian.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 19, 2017)

True. And IMHO, that's a tremendous value. But we're talking French in this case.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 19, 2017)

Agreed, just hard to suck it up and spend the extra bucks....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 19, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Agreed, just hard to suck it up and spend the extra bucks....



After you've run 3 batches through there, you're under a buck a bottle.


----------



## zadvocate (Jan 25, 2017)

I think PIwines sells them but annually. I dont know the size or price.

http://www.piwine.com/mercier-oak-winemaking-barrels.html


----------



## zadvocate (Feb 5, 2017)

Anyone bought from this company ?

http://oakbarrelsltd.com/20-liter-oak-barrel-with-black-steel-hoops.html


----------



## ColemanM (Feb 6, 2017)

I did a long time ago. 1.2 gal barrel. They are American oak.


----------

